# LTE not an option in test mode



## ipadl (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey guys,

An visiting a friend in Chicago this week, and haven't been able to even turn on LTE mode on my tbolt. He is running stock and 4G is working great, so it isnt the network. Have tried CM7 with MR1, and am currently on OMFGB 7/5 MR2+ with MR2 radio, but when I enter test mode via *#*#... code, CDMA/LTE is not an option - there are plenty of other options (including some GSM options), but nothing for LTE at all. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Seth


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

u go into settings> wireless networks> mobile networks> network mode> select CDMA + LTE/EvDo auto and you should have 4g, give it a minute or so to pop up.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Its posted all over the AOSP ROM threads, but in case you haven't seen it:

To get 4G to show up go into Settings > Wireless Networks > Mobile Networks > Network Mode
First select CDMA/EVDO
Allow 3G to connect solidly (wait for about a minute after you first get 3G connection)
Select Network Mode > CDMA + LTE / EVDO Auto
Tada, 4G!

You may have to do this toggle a couple of times. Every time you reboot, or disconnect from WiFi you will have to perform the toggle to get your data connection back.


----------

